# protecting hunting and fishing rights



## workdrone (Jan 3, 2005)

the animal rights movement is growing stronger. in this country we are loosing our rights one tidbit at a time. in order to protect our rights a new petition has been started to garentee us hunting and fishing rights. just follow the link below and sign. it only takes a second or two.

http://www.petitiononline.com/amend/petition.html

if you would like a printable copy to circulate e-mail me at [email protected]

lets keep hunting alive for the next generation.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would love to see the animal rights groups crushed into a fine powder as well, but unfortunately the online petition route gets nothing done.


----------



## workdrone (Jan 3, 2005)

would you like a hardcopy? i have already sent over 200 out, and getting a good responce. hit my e-mail and just drop it at your local bass pro or other hunting shop.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There were over 2000 signatures to shut down maddox, guess what? Nothing happened. This is not the way to get things done.


----------



## workdrone (Jan 3, 2005)

online we only have 30 or so signitures, but offline we have over 10,000. and it still may not be enough but at the current rate we will have over 200,000. it may not be the best way but what else is there? lay down hand em my gun and play duck hunt on nintendo? if you know a better way please share it, because i'll try anything legal to save the sport i love.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You could always partner with one of the gun organizations like the NRA and see where you can help them out.


----------



## workdrone (Jan 3, 2005)

sure why not i'll go there and drop em a line now


----------



## workdrone (Jan 3, 2005)

thanks for the advise man. the nra pointed out several big flaws in the petition itself. it will have to be revised by a lawyer before it will do anygood but if it is done as they suggest then who knows. anyway thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad to help, especially a cause such as this. We need all the support we can get.


----------

